# Anyone have a rear seat/cargo box installed



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2009)

The parts guy came into work today with a new wes industries over size cargo seat box , they should be out this month , we got 2 from him to promote in the store and they work great on full size quads like the brute force , its about 44'' wide and has an over size seat with extra cushion and a rear tail and brake light but best of all it has heated hand grips so your passengers hands stay warm , it also holds a 1.5 gallong gas can . I also got the rear foot pegs which I havent installed yet but I figure the wife can come along rides more comfortable now.

if you guys have one installed lets see some pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks cool.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice! I just got myself a simple backrest...gonna fab up something for the ice chest soon hopefully.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup. We both have rear seats. They're an older styles but we love them. One of us carries the cameras, etc, the other carries the beverages. 

It's great for comfort of a passenger...and for safety. One day I rode with him while my son took mine. We went over a jump and ended up doing a catwalk. The seat kept me in place. Lord knows I wouldn't have been able to hold on that good. I also swear that the seat helped when I rolled my quad. It kept if off me just that extra little bit so I could breath easier.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep I have one too. However I noticed the the back rack on the brute is lower in the front of it so I made a sub-rack to mount to it. So it was level so my 5 year old boy had a better chance to stay in it!


----------



## jason20272 (Jan 16, 2010)

where is a good place to find the passenger foot rest or whats the best set up


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i found a used one from tamarack for 35 bucks earlier this year holds a soft ice chest thatll hold a case easy and alotta other crap tha wifey brings along


----------

